# Drinking to much beer kills a man sex drive????



## cklg88 (Sep 28, 2010)

I posted about wanting more sex them my H and wanting to know how to fix it. I have since been kinda talking to people not really about our sex life but just about things that affect men’s sex drive. It turns out that him drinking as much beer as he does affects that quite a bit. So now I have a new problem how to get him to cut down  Has any one else had this happen to them??


----------



## MotoDude (Sep 15, 2010)

How much beers does he drink daily? I do drink a couple of beers daily from time to time. It doesn't affect my sex drive.


----------



## cklg88 (Sep 28, 2010)

He drinks every night 4 to 5 beers and that’s only if one of his friends don’t show up. Then who knows how many he drinks!! I think he is close to being an alcoholic. I just don’t want to believe it I guess.


----------



## MotoDude (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear, yes with that many beers daily, not only he'll turn to an alocoholic, it is bad for his health and cost for the beers. Of course, sex will be the last thing he'll think of with 4-5 beers in his system.

Get him help if you can, does he have a good friend that dont drink or who can control his consumption, get him to talk to your H?


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

My 2 cents - someone who enjoys the buzz will not stop drinking and only get resentful over attempts to control his behavior. If you start to control your significant other's substance abuse, you are sicker than they are, that is according to Al-Anon. He will stop when he is ready. You can speed that up by leaving, etc. You can choose what you will do or accept, not what he does.

I hope you get more responses from men on the impact of alcohol on their sex drive. For me as a woman, it is harder to have an orgasm when my body is numb from too much drink, so those drinks are left back in my youth.


----------



## cklg88 (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree its not healthy at all and i try to get him to cut down. Right now he is doing pretty good just for the fact that i have told him i will leave if something does not change. I guess i should take this post to another topic about dealing with an alcholic


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll tell you that when I was drinking, sex was secondary. Now he may not be an alcoholic, but he certainly enjoys drinking over you.

Can you get to him before he cracks open the first beer? Show him that there's something better than a cold one waiting for him?

If he is an alcoholic, I can tell you that we don't change unless we hit the bottom. What that bottom is differs for everyone but losing you may be his.


----------



## AWife (Sep 25, 2010)

Drinking & Sex - AskMen.com

According to askmen, alcohol in moderate amounts can increase desire and testerone levels in both men and women. Interesting.

Beer, however, according to the article just makes men feel bloated... 

According to this I should bring home some port wine and strawberries.


----------



## stumblealong (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi cklg88- My man drinks at least a 12pk a night, more on the weekends. He is very much an alcoholic. I hope your H slows it down now, or you may end up in a relationship like mine (see my thread-He goes limp every time). We cannot have sex anymore because of the beer. His alcohol coming before me has been an issue for a long time. I'm almost to the point of leaving, but my daughter is why I stay. As time goes on, I have felt resentment, then a phase of feeling 'nothing' and now I look at him and I just feel sad for him. (and for me & my girl). The drinking has taken a toll on his health and it is really starting to show now. I will warn you that it is not easy watching someone you care about lose their health, it will bring you down.
Stumble


----------



## Rob2380 (Dec 21, 2009)

Heavy alcohol use over an extended period of time has a negative effect on sex drive and performance. I was never much of a beer drinker, but can tell you first hand the issues caused by excessive amounts of alcohol. It takes a physical toll and a mental toll. Alcohol may increase desire and lower inhibitions initially, but the it quickly turns into a depressant when more is added over time. It kills desire and tends to impair a guy's ability to perform. You may want to check out SMART Recovery® | Self Help for Alcoholism & Addiction. Great site with lots of helpful forums. They helped me when I was at my low point. I wish you luck. My spouse was always aware that I drank, but she never knew how much. In retrospect, I know that drinking was one of the reasons our intimacy dropped way off over time. Now that I've stopped, it's returned in a big way, but it took time.


----------

